
Show HN: Falco – A functional toolkit for building ASP.NET Core apps using F# - pimbrouwers
https://github.com/pimbrouwers
======
pimbrouwers
Falco is a toolkit for building functional-first, fast and fault-tolerant web
applications using F#.

Built upon the high-performance primitives of ASP.NET Core. Optimized for
building HTTP applications quickly. Seamlessly integrates with existing .NET
Core middleware and frameworks.

